# Rivenhall Airfield Exploration, 1st Visit (photo heavy)



## Tisa_Farrow (May 28, 2008)

Ok my first post and photo collection after i made the trip to RAF Rivenhall in Essex over the long weekend. My first visit on the Sunday fell at dusk where only the immediate portion of the external aspects were explored, I then returned the following day amidst the wind and the rain, which were excellent for atmosphere, and collected some photos and was able to explore the remainder of the site.

Enoy, and any comments or questions please feel free.

Richard


----------



## Tisa_Farrow (May 28, 2008)

I added comments to the pictures but my server went down on uploading so i lost them, which is annoying as i love to read other annotations, i will get them back up here. Camera used was a Canon 20d with a Sigma 10-20mm EX HSM lens which i have eternal struggles justifying its cost but has finally proved a worthy addition to the collection!


----------



## chelle (May 28, 2008)

*Access*

Nice report and pics there...can i ask if you had permision to roam around here?I prefer this to watching over my shoulder


----------



## Tisa_Farrow (May 28, 2008)

there are no keep out signs or security on site, very much a rural location with a few dotted farm houses around. all the buildings we went into were open with no attempt made to secure them, of course if there were any notices its always best to acknowledge them. plenty of dog walkers on site on better days, when we were there it was deserted though which was good as it gave the place a certain atmosphere. only obstacle is a padlock on the gate by the road but there is a clear footpath around this and i think its more to stop cars getting in than people


----------



## MD (May 28, 2008)

good report mate good pics too
is it a big site? i like the hangers


----------



## Kaputnik (May 28, 2008)

Love your pictures.
looks like mother nature, and father time are doing a good job of claiming this place.


----------



## Tisa_Farrow (May 29, 2008)

matt, its a pretty big site yes, i would say the hangers are 30-40,000 sq ft and they look tiny when viewed from the other, takes a good 30 minutes to walk between them although its a bit of a round trip as we didnt want to walk through the crops and had to follow two of the old runways. A lot of the outbuildings are situated in pockets of woodland and are about a couple of miles from the entry point but well worth the effort. Nothing is really preserved, there are one or two relics but dont expect a timewarp site, the best thing on view is the encrouchment of nature onto the site and how its naturally taken over.


----------



## djmartyc (Aug 11, 2008)

wicked pic's!!!i live very close by here!!i've viewed all post's on this location & can't help but notice no one has been in the derelict house's very close by!!well worth a look!(can be seen on google earth)on a different note i've been told the paddlock is to stop people holding rave's in the old hanger's. marty


----------



## pdtnc (Aug 11, 2008)

nice place, lots of scope for some interesting shots. cool


----------

